

Passing cloud savings on to customers - tipiwi
http://blog.exoplatform.com/2014/04/15/choices-flexibility-introducing-new-pricing-plans-exo-cloud

======
bmestrallet
After Google and AWS prices cut, it would make sense that SaaS vendor also cut
their prices ...

